# My New Citizen Chrono



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Just won this at auction.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

never sean a citizen like that before dont know if i like it or not!!


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

taffyman said:


> never sean a citizen like that before dont know if i like it or not!!


funny how tastes are. when I saw it it went "POW" and I had to have it!

It also matches my lime green car


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

kabong said:


> Just won this at auction.


Seriously cool! I love it...lots!!!! Any idea of the model number?


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

avidfan said:


> kabong said:
> 
> 
> > Just won this at auction.
> ...


Thanks. This is all I have. I don't know anything about it really!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG that is totally amazing.....can I have first dibs if you ever move it on???


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Screams cool. Not often I am envious but *GREEN*


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

:spamsign:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Annada said:


> Seriously cool! I love it...lots!!!!
> 
> Is suitable for my elder brother
> 
> ...


I'd take a couple of *Annadan* Extra and lie down in a darkened room :spamsign:

ldman:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

avidfan said:


> kabong said:
> 
> 
> > Just won this at auction.
> ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed!! I love it!!

Well done

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

@Morris Minor: thanks for the info and link!


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats a really nice one!

must send the miss on vaccation so i can shop some


----------

